# LED lights for my reef?



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been looking to upgrade lights for a long time now. From all my research LEDs seem like the best way to go. I am sure there are mixed opinions but they seem to be doing better than HQIs and T5HOs in many applications. Can anyone comment of this first hand? Can someone who is running LEDs fill me in on how good they really are? I have been looking into the Evolution 100w 3G, does anyone have experience with these? I am looking to light my 90gal reef with two of them. Thoughts?


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

phil_pl said:


> I have been looking to upgrade lights for a long time now. From all my research LEDs seem like the best way to go. I am sure there are mixed opinions but they seem to be doing better than HQIs and T5HOs in many applications. Can anyone comment of this first hand? Can someone who is running LEDs fill me in on how good they really are? I have been looking into the Evolution 100w 3G, does anyone have experience with these? I am looking to light my 90gal reef with two of them. Thoughts?


I've also been doing the research. I've found more info on another site about LED's, and think I'm doing the DIY version, since I'm not scared of electrical work. Just doing more and more research.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think that if you have the money for a fixture, they are the best option, and compared to other things they pretty much pay for themselves. In the short run, its a ton of money. But if you think about a few years from now...I mean, think about bulb replacements, electric bill, sometimes even a chiller, etc. You don't have to worry about any of that with LEDs.


----------



## Ziggy (Jan 1, 2011)

I added blue LEDs to my T-5 light fixture for moonlight on my 40Gallon fish only. Worked great, so now I am building a 64 LED lamp with 16 Blue LEDs for my 60 Gallon fish only tank. They are great for direct lighting, reduced heat, which also reduces water evaporation.I will try and post pics when I get it done.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

One thing to note: Its easy to add too much light when you're using LEDs. I only have 24 3 watt (12 blue 12 white) on my 20 gallon and i have to run them at the power source's lowest setting (650mA). I'll probably build another one with 16 3 watt LEDs and run them at 1A and use this set up on a 75g i just got. 

I would definately DIY. Its way cheaper in most cases (there is a really cheap but seemingly good LED company in China that i know of but havent purchased a system yet). DIY allows you to put a minimum amount of LEDs onto your fixture and add them IF needed. As i stated before, i put too many on mine. 

Do at least a 50/50% white/royal blue mixture to get a good "effective" kelvin rating for corals. 

For a comparison, running my current LED setup at the power i am is equivelent to about 48 watts. I have tried using 30 watts (when i've burned out a fuse on the LEDs) 50/50 CFL lamps and even though its only 18 watts more (the LEDs i mean) it looks about 150 watts brighter. I've researched what people have on their tanks and it looks like 50 watts of LED ligting is equivelent to 150-200 watts of MH lighting with similar if not better growth from the LEDs.


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

phys said:


> (there is a really cheap but seemingly good LED company in China that i know of but havent purchased a system yet).


Info? PM is fine. I'm looking to do my lighting as cheaply as possible, while getting a good quality setup in place.

I saw on another forum someone got their package together pretty cheaply with a group buy. Been keeping my eye out for one of those.


----------



## elva (Apr 18, 2011)

I saw on another forum someone got their package together pretty cheaply with a group buy. Been keeping my eye out for one of those.[/QUOTE]

do you have link about that .


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

elva said:


> I saw on another forum someone got their package together pretty cheaply with a group buy. Been keeping my eye out for one of those.


do you have link about that .[/QUOTE]

PM'd the link. Don't know how this site is with linking to other forums. Don't want to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I just found a guy on another site who has designed his own LED fixture. I think I'm to try and grab two of them. They only draw 120w and have almost the same PAR output as a 250w HQI, did I mention a 3 year warranty, independent circuits so if one LED goes out the rest stay lit, 2 power cords so you can do dusk dawn lighting with the same fixture!


----------



## e-zlight (Mar 20, 2011)

phil_pl said:


> I just found a guy on another site who has designed his own LED fixture. I think I'm to try and grab two of them. They only draw 120w and have almost the same PAR output as a 250w HQI, did I mention a 3 year warranty, independent circuits so if one LED goes out the rest stay lit, 2 power cords so you can do dusk dawn lighting with the same fixture!


link?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

phys said:


> One thing to note: Its easy to add too much light when you're using LEDs. I only have 24 3 watt (12 blue 12 white) on my 20 gallon and i have to run them at the power source's lowest setting (650mA). I'll probably build another one with 16 3 watt LEDs and run them at 1A and use this set up on a 75g i just got.
> 
> I would definately DIY. Its way cheaper in most cases (there is a really cheap but seemingly good LED company in China that i know of but havent purchased a system yet). DIY allows you to put a minimum amount of LEDs onto your fixture and add them IF needed. As i stated before, i put too many on mine.
> 
> ...


I am thinking the fixture I found won't be too much once I acclimate everything. I should be able to grow some SPS on or near my sand bed though! That's one of the reasons I have wanted to stray away from a DIY setup: I think it would be too easy to over do and just torch the tank

Can you PM me more info on the fixture you found from the Chinese company?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

e-zlight said:


> link?


PM sent


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Kaiden32 said:


> I think that if you have the money for a fixture, they are the best option, and compared to other things they pretty much pay for themselves. In the short run, its a ton of money. But if you think about a few years from now...I mean, think about bulb replacements, electric bill, sometimes even a chiller, etc. You don't have to worry about any of that with LEDs.


Bulb replacement and increased heat was a huge deciding factor for this upgrade! I was going to have to buy a chiller if I didn't go with LEDs and im not about to spend $900 on a fixture just so I can turn around and spend $1000 on a chiller. I already had problems last summer with the tank heating up.


----------



## tobyyc (Nov 27, 2010)

$900 for how many led lights? 2 Led lights? it seem reason price in USA Market. It would be much cheap from Chinese company directly. Most of the led light are from china. Depends on your choice? i know more information about the led light supplier in china.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

tobyyc said:


> $900 for how many led lights? 2 Led lights? it seem reason price in USA Market. It would be much cheap from Chinese company directly. Most of the led light are from china. Depends on your choice? i know more information about the led light supplier in china.


The $900 was referring to a metal halide with 2 250w bulbs plus two T5HOs on each side and moonlight LEDs. The fixtures I am looking to get now will output almost the same (minus the extra output of the T5s) for $650 for the pair.


----------



## tobyyc (Nov 27, 2010)

You could consider to use led light like 120W, blue and whtie led controlled by each switches.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup, LEDs will solve the tank temps in the summer, as long as it isn't super hot where you live anyway...


----------



## jessicasisi (Jul 8, 2011)

yes ,i think so


----------



## Takocat (Oct 5, 2011)

I have recently upgraded to LEDs from Metal Halides with Compact Fluorescents. My tank is 48 wide and 30 tall. I installed 3 AI SOL units. That have been up and running for about 6 weeks. The peak at 45% for 3 hours during midday. I only have good things to say about them. I live in Southern Ca. I am paying about $0.28/ KWH for electricity. These lights will pay for themselves in about one year because of light and chiller savings. I have added a lot of corals which are doing great. My anemones doubled in size too. 

Yes, the upfront cost is high. All things considered, it has been a great move for me. You can grab a "kill a watt" and do the calculations for yourself.


----------



## tobyyc (Nov 27, 2010)

Takocat said:


> I have recently upgraded to LEDs from Metal Halides with Compact Fluorescents. My tank is 48 wide and 30 tall. I installed 3 AI SOL units. That have been up and running for about 6 weeks. The peak at 45% for 3 hours during midday. I only have good things to say about them. I live in Southern Ca. I am paying about $0.28/ KWH for electricity. These lights will pay for themselves in about one year because of light and chiller savings. I have added a lot of corals which are doing great. My anemones doubled in size too.
> 
> 
> Yes, the upfront cost is high. All things considered, it has been a great move for me. You can grab a "kill a watt" and do the calculations for yourself.


------These lights will pay for themselves in about one year because of light and chiller savings. Any other light could not pay them selves back. Absolutely agreed.


----------



## martinshin91 (Oct 10, 2011)

*LED Light*

LED Light
We provide a variety of LED lights in the UK and Europe. Our LED Lighting products are manufactured by companies that supply Philips, TCP, Megaman, Sylvania, etc. We only carry the best products available, and purchase in large quantities


----------



## bibichen (Oct 20, 2011)

Should also need to configure a LED flashlight you can try to buy a newfrog.com


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

wowly said:


> Some folks want the best of both worlds and may use a dimmer bulb to allow them to switch between alternative LED lighting styles - making it brighter when they want to focus and feel fresh, or making it darker when they intend to relax and unwind.


No need. They sell LED units with dimmers on them.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 23, 2011)

If you guys want to go American on the LED's you could buy the do it yourself CREE 3 Watt LED Lights. Rapid LED has packages that are very affordable if you don't mind using a soldering iron and a little wire. I did it for my 75 gallon reef tank and the results are very nice. You can design the type of light and the wattage you want to come up with.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Kevinf said:


> If you guys want to go American on the LED's you could buy the do it yourself CREE 3 Watt LED Lights. Rapid LED has packages that are very affordable if you don't mind using a soldering iron and a little wire. I did it for my 75 gallon reef tank and the results are very nice. You can design the type of light and the wattage you want to come up with.


There are a few more companies out there I would use for those same LED's, for much cheaper than Rapids LED. But you are right, an person who can do DIY can do it much cheaper than a unit bought at a store.


----------



## rocklee (Feb 10, 2012)

Takocat said:


> I have recently upgraded to LEDs from Metal Halides with Compact Fluorescents. My tank is 48 wide and 30 tall. I installed 3 AI SOL units. That have been up and running for about 6 weeks. The peak at 45% for 3 hours during midday. I only have good things to say about them. I live in Southern Ca. I am paying about $0.28/ KWH for electricity. These lights will pay for themselves in about one year because of light and chiller savings. I have added a lot of corals which are doing great. My anemones doubled in size too.
> 
> Yes, the upfront cost is high. All things considered, it has been a great move for me. You can grab a "kill a watt" and do the calculations for yourself.


You are right . and it seems that LEDs are the best choice for aquarium lighting. in addition to energy saving , LEDs lighting much better .What's more , light of LEDs is easily control .


----------



## davemedinis (Sep 10, 2011)

phil_pl said:


> I have been looking to upgrade lights for a long time now. From all my research LEDs seem like the best way to go. I am sure there are mixed opinions but they seem to be doing better than HQIs and T5HOs in many applications. Can anyone comment of this first hand? Can someone who is running LEDs fill me in on how good they really are? I have been looking into the Evolution 100w 3G, does anyone have experience with these? I am looking to light my 90gal reef with two of them. Thoughts?


90gal tank, what's the exact size please?


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

I have 3 Ecoray LED fixtures over my 180 and 4XT5 HO's over my frag tank. My Ricordeas had about 7 babies in my show. I took half and put half in my frag tank. It's been about 4 months since and they are almost twice as big under the LED's than under the T5's. The parameters are much better in my frag tank than show tank so in my opinion LED's are better but that was only one experiment. Also, LED's are WAY more powerful. I have them about 2 feet above my aquarium and everything does just fine.


----------



## davemedinis (Sep 10, 2011)

Noochy12 said:


> I have 3 Ecoray LED fixtures over my 180 and 4XT5 HO's over my frag tank. My Ricordeas had about 7 babies in my show. I took half and put half in my frag tank. It's been about 4 months since and they are almost twice as big under the LED's than under the T5's. The parameters are much better in my frag tank than show tank so in my opinion LED's are better but that was only one experiment. Also, LED's are WAY more powerful. I have them about 2 feet above my aquarium and everything does just fine.


Hi,i am interested in when you have LED lights on your website please?


----------



## eneltec (Oct 11, 2012)

led lights is the best choose


----------

